# Pepper & Pepper Grinders



## Scotch (Mar 15, 2009)

I buy my pepper here, and favor the Talamancha, which is the best pepper I've ever had: 

Welcome to Pepper Passion

I use this pepper grinder in the kitchen, which is the most efficient and versatile I've ever tried:

http://www.unicornmills.com/index.c...=4&categoryID=1


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a magnum plus and agree it's a great tool!


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 16, 2009)

I got my pepper grinder from a garage sale for about $0.50.  Works quite well, like a good farm mule.  I get my pepper corns wherever there is a good sale.  Of course at my age I don't have the discriminating sense of smell or taste to tell one from another.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 16, 2009)

Coffee grinders are great for milling peppercorns, too. You can make the pepper as coarse or fine as you want.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 16, 2009)

Jeff Smith (Frugal Gourmet) used a Turkish hand cranked
coffee grinder for his pepper - it was a wooden box with a
drawer at the bottom, the pepper went into a hopper on the top
and fell down, ground, into the drawer.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I have seen those, but never for sale or in a garage sale. I do it the modern way, with electricity.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 23, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Yes, I have seen those, but never for sale or in a garage sale. I do it the modern way, with electricity.



I'm old fashioned to.I get a rock! 


Munky.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 23, 2009)

Enjoy the product with the dirt and grit. :rol:


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, don't think I'm cheap , but I found black peppercorns with the grinder included in the same dispenser at Dollar Tree.  That is what I'm using currently.  It's nothing fancy, but it's still freshly ground black pepper.  I also picked up one that grinds sea salt.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey, those things aren't half bad. Have you figured out how to re-use them? Then you would be getting great value.  I even found one with 5 different types of peppercorns. Slick.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Apr 5, 2009)

I found one of these yesterday in my local HomeGoods discount housewares store for $9.95: 






Here's more info: prepara | products | 'water-resistant' mill. Retail price is around $20.

It's got a really attractive design and is washable/water-resistant, so you can use it when prepping meats without worrying so much about contamination. I've only had time to play with it for a few minutes, but the grind adjuster is very good and it appears to be well-made overall. I think I'm going to like it a lot.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

i like the 5 pepper blend which includes whole allspice. i have a set of salt and pepper hand crank grinders cost $10 each when i got them. i love them. they now  cost $22 each


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> Jeff Smith (Frugal Gourmet) used a Turkish hand cranked
> coffee grinder for his pepper - it was a wooden box with a
> drawer at the bottom, the pepper went into a hopper on the top
> and fell down, ground, into the drawer.


 this is the turkish coffee grinder i remember the "frug" using to grind pepper.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 5, 2009)

msmofet said:


> this is the turkish coffee grinder i remember the "frug" using to grind pepper.



I think I will have to double up on my ginkgo biloba dosage.
I remembered a wood grinder. 
This one pictured above is a real beauty.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> I think I will have to double up on my ginkgo biloba dosage.
> I remembered a wood grinder.
> This one pictured above is a real beauty.


 LOL 

yup i have most of his cook books and i think there is a picture of it in one of the books. but i could be wrong. let me check this out.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> I think I will have to double up on my ginkgo biloba dosage.
> I remembered a wood grinder.
> This one pictured above is a real beauty.


 
i found something

The *Turkish Coffee Grinder*, called "kahve degirmeni", has a long, tubular design, with burrs that grind the coffee to a powder. (This grinder was also adapted and popularized by Jeff Smith - The Frugal Gourmet - as a very effective high-output pepper mill.)

Turkish Coffee

scroll down page to the picture


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

msmofet said:


> LOL
> 
> yup i have most of his cook books and i think there is a picture of it in one of the books. but i could be wrong. let me check this out.


 i do remember a chef from the old PBS days that used a grinder like your talking about but i can't remember who. btw my aunt has one of those wooden "box" coffee grinders it mounts on the wall. the one she has is an antique.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, son, but both those antiques probably work pretty well. I love the "box" wooden grinders. Memories can be such sweet things. Pull that little drawer out, and tap it with the heel of your hand as you put it on the food. Ahhh, a special moment.

Enjoy!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 5, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i like the 5 pepper blend which includes whole allspice. i have a set of salt and pepper hand crank grinders cost $10 each when i got them. i love them. they now  cost $22 each



We have these same grinders.  Ours is made by William Bounds and we've had them for well over 10 years.  They have ceramic cutters and grind either fine, medium or coarse.  After buying/using countless other grinders, we're more than pleased with the Bounds product.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 5, 2009)

Katie E said:


> We have these same grinders. Ours is made by William Bounds and we've had them for well over 10 years. They have ceramic cutters and grind either fine, medium or coarse. After buying/using countless other grinders, we're more than pleased with the Bounds product.


Katie, that mixture of types of peppercorns and sea salt is the perfect blend of salt and pepper. I like the fact you can see the spices in yours. Mine are in tall, stainless steel grinders. I have had them for years, and they still work so well that I can't justify replacing them. 
Marty


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Katie E said:


> We have these same grinders. Ours is made by William Bounds and we've had them for well over 10 years. They have ceramic cutters and grind either fine, medium or coarse. After buying/using countless other grinders, we're more than pleased with the Bounds product.


 yup they are great. i have mine for 20 years.


----------



## compaddict (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been using a large heavy duty electric for a year and a half now and will never go back to hand grinding. Search google and you will find what i'm using. dual ceramic cutters and a large hopper make them very usable
Penzeys peppercorns seem to be of very high quality as well.

Vince


----------

